# New 25g Lagoon journey...



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Finally upgraded my 8g tank to 25g IM lagoon..

aquaforest reef salt..

This time went with few dry rock....Still aquascaping ...

My old 8g nano..


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

looking good , u will be so happy once it gets running , u have almost double the space .good job 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ha! This looks like Aaron Judge standing beside Ronald Torreyes.
Or Mini Me from Austin Powers movies.

Nice upgrade!


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks guys.. waiting for cycle to complete . Then I ll be gradually moving the livestock from pico to nano...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Started cycle with pure ammonia (old country ammonia) dosing..
Raised ammonia to 4ppm and added seachem stability ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Love your aquascaping!


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Added Jebao sw-4 and set it up with 50% power...

Tank is still cycling..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Still cycling.. it is taking 72 hours to consume 3ppm ammonia.. I see 0ppm ammonia and 0ppm nitrate in 72hrs after dosing 3ppm ammonia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Tank looks awesome, its going to be a very nice show tank for sure. Your zoas and other corals will thrive in this tank.

Regards
Uma


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Reef said:


> Tank looks awesome, its going to be a very nice show tank for sure. Your zoas and other corals will thrive in this tank.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Uma


Thanks Uma , this lagoon will be LPS dominated with ricordia Florida and little zoas..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Are you using an IM Ghost skimmer ?


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

I am planning to move to IM ghost skimmer shortly, as of now I have bubble magus qq1, it is still in my old tank...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Cycle is completed .. I have done 2 big 60% water change ..

Now nitrates are under 20ppm

Moved few of my LPS to new tank..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good! You are on your path to soon see good results.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank Uma.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

I started seeing a little diatom on rocks... less than ~20ppm nitrate is still considered as high ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Added 2 tronchus snails and 3 nassarius snail .. Diatom is getting high and hope snail should b able to handle..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Diatom is getting controlled .. I got a beautiful hammer , vibrant ricordia Florida and frogspawn from @dddbanh for a great price..



















Yesterday temperature hit 81F in the tank and time to connect back the chillworks Nano chiller .. now temperature is back to 77F..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice setup


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Added few more zoa frags ,Mushroom and gold burst torch coral ..

Started seeing little bubble algae , added small emerald crab ..

3rd fish Royal gramma is now in tank .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Added bunch of zoa frags ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reefs79 (Jul 1, 2017)

Very nice looking tank. Love the aquascape!


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Small update ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Added more acans and zoas ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Update..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great man!

I noticed the chill solutions chiller, do you find that the tank gets too hot even without a lid? Just wondering


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

My apartment does not have Air con and during summer it reaches 85F ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

*Good stuff*

Great job!!!


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks uma , tank is still maturing.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very beautiful tank, I'm surprised the tang police haven't chimed in yet! lol!


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice tank! A little birdie told me that another tank upgrade is coming soon


----------



## Joseph93 (Oct 7, 2017)

canadianeh said:


> Nice tank! A little birdie told me that another tank upgrade is coming soon


If that is true, I'd be interested in taking the 25G off your hands... Haha (seriously tho)


----------



## Joseph93 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey nfa1987, your PMs are full.


----------

